# My new Infinity Perfect 12" with custom EZ release box



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I jus got a new Infinity Perfect 12" sub with custom box and amp for a great price. One thing I wanted is that I could be able to easily remove the box from the car for autoX and such. I went to Lowes and brainstormed for about 1 1/2 hours (mechanical engineer) and I finally came up with the best mounting solution for the box.

Here is the sub:

















The installed hardware:

























Banana plugs:

















The lock:

















Sub out:









Sub in:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, jus incase you're wondering, the other rear bolt will be rady tomorrow when I get some new screws.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good! While you're at it, you should pull off that terminal cup and put some sealant on there. Those things are notorious for leaking air.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Good job. I love my Infinity Sub even though its only a 10. But its Perrrrrfect as well.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

samo said:


> Looks good! While you're at it, you should pull off that terminal cup and put some sealant on there. Those things are notorious for leaking air.


I'm sure it's already sealed, I got it used. The guy who built the box knows what he's doing.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

how much you paid for the sub...
I like it....
btw I,m working in you apron ...please pm your complete address


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> how much you paid for the sub...
> I like it....
> btw I,m working in you apron ...please pm your complete address


awesome deal, I picked up the sub, the box, and an MTX amp (480 watt, I think) for $115 plus some of the parts I was selling.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> awesome deal, I picked up the sub, the box, and an MTX amp (480 watt, I think) for $115 plus some of the parts I was selling.


good deal


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

samo said:


> Looks good! While you're at it, you should pull off that terminal cup and put some sealant on there. Those things are notorious for leaking air.


That box is built like a tank...no way air is getting out of that thing. Plenty of silicone was used...silicone for days!!!


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

Lookin good!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> That box is built like a tank...no way air is getting out of that thing. Plenty of silicone was used...silicone for days!!!


 :thumbup: Just makin' sure


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sounds nice. Really powerful, I had to turn the gain down on the amp. I only set it so it balances out nicely with the rest of the speakers (SQ guy). Definately my favorite audio mod so far :thumbup:.

Here's the pix of it in (sorry for the shitty images, it didn't wanna focus on the right spots and I don't wanna take the sub back out for another pic).


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

looks nice, less than half the size of my box for the same size sub, lol

must be nice


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> looks nice, less than half the size of my box for the same size sub, lol
> 
> must be nice


w00 and half the storage. now I can hardly fit my groceries. I'm gonna find spoiled food hanging aroud behind the sub where I can't see it.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> w00 and half the storage. now I can hardly fit my groceries. I'm gonna find spoiled food hanging aroud behind the sub where I can't see it.




Haha, invest in the trunk nets.


----------

